

30% of the world's illiterate population is in India & I am helping them - deepakravindran
http://marketplace.unreasonableinstitute.org/ventures/view/36/GYAN-Mobile-Education-Learning-for-the-masses
GYAN platform provides cost effective learning solutions to rural population and student communities over mobile using SMS ,Voice &#38; GPRS.
======
deepakravindran
100s of Entrepreneurs from over 60 countries are competing for 25 spots at the
Unreasonable Institute. They narrowed it down to 50 finalists and now the 1st
25 Finalists to raise funds from 100s of people will be accepted! Please vote
for me if you liked the concept. :)

